# Would you let them eat this bone? (Pictures)



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya all

I gave my 2 some lamb shanks today and they absolutely loved ripping the meat of those. I was watching them eat because I wanted to see what would happen to the actual bone.
Mojo the older dog chewed through hers in just a few minutes and I took a few smaller pieces of her.
Hex took a lot longer to eat his and the bigger bit is what was left of his.

I was worried about the longer "shards"(bottom of picture), would you let your dog eat those? They look a bit sharp and spiky  also some of the ends are quite knobbly I was not sure about them swallowing a big piece like that.

Also I got some lamb neck, do you just left them chew away on those?
Are the bones in chicken thighs ok for them to crunch up?? 
Sorry, I probably sound like an idiot asking all this


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lamb is softer than mutton, so yes, I'd let them munch away...but not give too much per munch session. Though it depends on the dog. My dogs have never had problems w/ bones...though I don't feed any beef or mammal weight bearing bones.
Chicken is fine(all parts) to feed.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hmm being shanks they are weight bearing bones but they are very little, and the sheep is less then 12 month old when slaughtered, 
The bone does not feel as hard as a big cow leg bone thats for sure! 
It's amazing actually watching them eat a meaty bone like that!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've also heard that freezing them (and feeding frozen, like "meat popsicles") causes them to break apart differently--without splintering. Not sure if it's true, but we do it with turkey necks.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

I fed my 8 month old a frozen lamb shank on Sunday and another on Monday. I took away the bone each day when the heads were gone and threw them away. I did not watch him eat the bones because I have been ill and needed to sleep and keep him occupied.

I think he may have an intestinal blockage Off to the vet before work as he was throwing up last night. Runny poos for 24 hours. Obviously having intestinal issues. No blood.

Poor guy peed in the house (only had 2 accidents as small pup) and looked at me with such humiliation and puzzlement. Rear end definitely not working right...

I've been on the forum long enough that I know I should get him in ASAP. Waiting for vet to open. My vet is wonderful--I know I can drop him off and leave him for testing, etc. and go to work. I'm a teacher. Huge sub shortage in my district.


----------

